

Ask HN: Feedback on Scribnia - Everest

I am the co-founder of Scribnia, an online community where users can rate and review bloggers, journalists, and other online authors. Our site also allows users to discover new authors. We have an algorithm which provides tailored author recommendation and use AJAX filtering to allow uses to search for authors on criteria specific to that writer. For example, users can filter for a conservative, controversial blogger who writes for political junkies.<p>Our company recently received funding from DreamIt and will be re-locating to Philadelphia for the summer. We just launched our alpha version and we would appreciate commentary from the HN community.  Since our site is in private alpha, please leave an email address and we will send an invitation. Sorry about having a password protected site, we wanted to get feedback before launching our commercial version.
======
systemtrigger
I think the reason your post isn't getting traction is that you don't have
anything to show us unless we leave our email addresses for you here in the
open. Maybe you should leave your email address and let us privately contact
you.

I signed up for an alpha account a few minutes ago. If I hear back from you
I'll check out your app.

~~~
Everest
Hi, I hope that you received an alpha email. If not, please send me an email
at Russpd@gmail.com and I can send you an alpha invite to your email address.

Look forward to hearing your thoughts, sorry for not making the sign in
process more clear.

------
kbrower
<http://scribnia.com/>

~~~
kbrower
I have firefox 3 but my user-agent but it warned me my browser was not
compatible. Very clean design, would love if it was easier to rate people and
get recommendations. I don't want to comment on everyone I rate. Users tab
probably will not always == profile page, but for now thats confusing. 404
responses from <http://scribnia.com/css/register.css> and
<http://scribnia.com/css/style.css>

